# Coping suggestions for waiting to TTC?



## YasuTora (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,

A little background: I'm 23, found out my tubes were blocked due to endometriosis when I was 22. Been with my OH 3.5 years now and we were ttc in April last year before I got ill. Currently have the mirena coil in to help with endo symptoms and will go straight on the waiting list for IVF once I have it removed. We're waiting at the moment as money has been very tight throughout my treatment while I couldn't work so we're getting back on to stable ground. I'm in a position where I feel ready to start ttc but my partner is still reluctant. He thinks we should get more money behind us and wants to enjoy our freedom a little more first (I've been ill for about 50% of our relationship and we were long distance for a while before that).

It's a completely valid request and he's so supportive I respect his choice to wait no matter how badly I want to start now (the family joke is I was born broody). So really my question is, short of getting a pet (we're in rented accommodation) what ways have you found help keep the broodiness subdued? I run my own business which helps to an extent, but the last month or two I've struggled to the point of tears with broodiness. Money is still fairly tight, so travelling/spontaneous trips etc are out, but I'm up for getting creative and trying out ideas!

Hope everyone else is coping and fingers crossed for BFPs soon.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Everyone is different, but me and my hubby both worked and done some lovely things together while it was just the two of us.

Believe me, once a little one comes along, not only do we have one wage coming in, any holiday we do now, has to be totally all about the children. Butlins or a children's resort abroad.

I am so grateful now for the things we done before children and maybe in 20 yrs time, we may get the chance again.

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

We had quite a while waiting/trying because of endo too (going on Prostap and time before and after my lap when we couldn't TTC).

I agree with Stacey about the holiday thing so if you can save up for those that would be good. Also, just save up in general for a time when you have a child and probably want to be off work for a while: we have quite a bit saved up to help with bills if I ever get to take maternity leave, or have a massive blow-out holiday if we have to give up TTC. 

As far as distraction activities i have done loads of course: night classes, home study, free training (things like courses through Business Centres, Demetia Friends), and personal study (language CDs brought cheap off Internet auction sites and charity shops).

Also I did the health thing to keep as fit as I could (whilst still eating well and drinking a bit) because I found the fitter I was the easier I could handle the endo.

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## YasuTora (Sep 13, 2014)

The only problem with saving for holidays is it directly takes away from the baby fund. I'm all for getting creative though - currently looking into places we can pay with clubcard vouchers as we have a fair amount saved up there.  I do like the idea of taking courses and more physical activities though. I just had to quit PT sessions because they were too expensive, but I could channel some of that money into more regular fitness classes etc.

So far we have about 2 months bill money in savings, we're hoping to get that up to about 4-6 months before ttc just so we're prepared for any bumps along the road. I enjoy spending time cutting expenses and seeing where bills can be trimmed, but there's only so much you can trim and then you need to find something else to do. 

Thanks for your advice stacey and cloudy.  It's helped a lot!


----------

